# is college > high school?



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

social wise, is college>high school?


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

for me no, in highschool people at least pay attention to you even if its in a negative way, college is like you don't exists at all unless you try.


----------



## broseph (Jan 18, 2010)

It's a very different environment so depending on the person it can go either way.

In high school you're forced to be with the same people everyday for 12 years which means you're more likely to make friends there. In college though you live in dorms with a roommate and hundreds of other students. Also since you're not living with your parents you don't have to worry about them not letting you out. In college you really have to put yourself out there if you want to make friends.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm in my first semester at a community college and basically, everyone is very indifferent and aloof. I actually prefer that because I avoid talking to people, but its pretty sad that I do wish I had friends and no one is going to approach me. Like others said, you have to go out and 'try' to make social connections.


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

It depends. I went to a small high school and only had 65 people in my graduating class. I went to the same school for all 12 years and I knew all of my classmates, as well as some people in the grades above and below me. In college, I lived in the dorms for 2 years and then lived in a 4-bedroom apartment for 2 more years. Through my roommates, I met many other people. I also got to know a few people from some of my classes.

For me, I'd say high school was more social, just because I knew the people there for so long, although I'd say I had a deeper friendship with some of the people in college just because we were together all the time.


----------



## AwkwardTurtle16 (Jun 18, 2012)

I guess it depends on the college, but for me:

highschool = :lurk

college = ::boogie


----------



## Rich19 (Aug 11, 2012)

I would say no, ppl are more independent because if feels less like a prizon. on the upside u get to watch the "popular" kids crash and burn when they realise it's nothing like high school


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

depends on what type of college u go to


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

If you live in a dorm then maybe you have more of a shot at being social but if at home and you go to community college then no. For me high school was much better socially because I felt like I had more in common with the kids and I knew them longer (since like middle school.)


----------



## Wurli (Sep 15, 2012)

I think it goes both ways. In a sense yes college has a better social atmosphere simply due to the fact that there's typically a lot more people, more freedom, and in general more going on in the community. With that being said, you're on your own in college when it comes to making those social connections with people which is quite difficult. That's what makes high school better. In high school the social connections you make with people is inevitable and necessary. It just happens due to the fact that you spend 6 hours a day with the same kids doing the same things. But in high school you lack the freedom.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Yes, definitely.


----------



## Omgblood (Jun 30, 2010)

At least with my experience at my commuter community college, high school is much much better social wise. Maybe 20 times better. I will edit some of my thoughts later but I actually feel bad for new highschoolers coming in thinking its going to be fun or better or like high school.. So year I've decided to try and join the student gov. and do clubs and stuff

edit: after some reflecting and observing campus a bit more. The socializing is there, you've just got to go a little out of your way to get it. For example sports or extracurricular. 

For the most part you've gotta take the initiative to meet people. I think its difficult to relate to others and there is a lack of comradery between students because there is a wide range of ages (as young as high school dropouts to people in their 50's), and so people are at different stages of life and have many different backgrounds. As oppose to high school which is mostly 14-18 year olds.
Also you won't typically see your classmates 5 days a week at community college. It also depends on the time of day

To follow up with lack of comradery theres little to no pressure to conform or make friends, or fit in.

another edit; I noticed the people at school who play sports have their own circle(s)


----------



## Cileroot (Mar 6, 2012)

Depends a lot of what you study and where you study.

For me it seems to be more social and fulfilling. But I study medicine and the schedule for different lectures and stuff is fixed, not to mention we are divided into groups so I see the same people every day. This gives an opportunity for a more shy person like me to get to know people more, even if it's just 13 people  But 13 new friends would be a great addition to my friends' list


----------



## fm5827 (Mar 7, 2011)

not for me personally, a lot of the friends I had from high school were people I had known since I was a little kid, but at college I don't really know that many people.


----------



## TotallyAnonymousInTehWeb (Sep 20, 2012)

Does it matter if you're in college or high school ? Dunno, maybe college is better but still, in my humble opinion it depends on you and/or if you know anyone.


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

It varies from person to person. High school was okay for me. I had a solid group of friends. College was awful. My only close friend moved back to Taiwan sophomore year. I had lots of acquaintances, but nobody I could just call up and hang out with. I spent a lot of weekends all by myself holed in my dorm or later, my apartment.

After a much-needed break, I'm commuting to school and taking classes part-time in hopes of finishing some day. My friends are all still people I met in high school. 

So no, for me all the sayings about "college is the best time of your life" did not ring true. The four years when I lived at college were easily the worst four years of my life.


----------



## Munchlaxxx (Sep 26, 2012)

I like college better than high school. Being alone is a more refreshing feeling here, while I felt it was something much more negative in high school.


----------

